
Show HN: Gab A CLI Tool to create/copy/paste GitHub actions from terminal - rajasegarc
https://github.com/rajasegar/gab
======
jjgreen
Um, you're aware that "Gab" is a Fascist social network, right?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gab_(social_network)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gab_\(social_network\))

~~~
rajasegarc
Ha Ha, I am not aware of that friend, I thought this could be a good acronym
for Github Actions Builder and easy to remember and type on the terminal

~~~
hedy
Hi, I love this project! Just a suggestion, how about GitHub Actions Creator
or GitHub actions CLI? :)

~~~
rajasegarc
Thanks for the suggestion, the npm package name is actually github-actions-
builder, only the cli name is called gab

